
Revenue on Medium - minimaxir
https://medium.com/the-story/revenue-on-medium-5e7e6218f70c
======
mgiannopoulos
So no more boxes of ads, just integrated content and subscriptions? Obviously,
this seems like a deliberate choice. It cuts out many publishers though who
mostly depend on advertising for revenue

